
Ask HN: Is there anything like YouTube-dl, but for file sharing services? - wldhx
One could imagine that having a collection of heuristics to allow getting a proper direct link to file which can be fed to curl or something (just as youtube-dl does for videos) nicely packaged into a command-line tool would be quite nice: file sharing websites all too often try to make you go through JS, ads or whatever. It&#x27;d also seem that that&#x27;s a pretty obvious idea.<p>So, are there any projects like this?<p>(For reference, when I had the need, I just went and made a solution for my specific case (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;wldhx&#x2F;yadisk-direct) and am now wondering if there&#x27;re any standards out there like ytdl is.)
======
shaunpud
Used this years ago, don't know how it goes now though;
[https://github.com/mcrapet/plowshare](https://github.com/mcrapet/plowshare)

------
niftich
I have been looking for this some time ago and I couldn't find anything.

Some site-specific crawlers exist, but nothing that works the way youtube-dl
does: present a unified interface, and have filters for processing individual
websites.

